

Drone-Ethics Briefing: What a Leading Robot Expert Told the CIA - nameless_noob
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/12/drone-ethics-briefing-what-a-leading-robot-expert-told-the-cia/250060/

======
cavilling_elite
This article really blew my mind on how robots could be used to circumvent
Geneva convention polices. It is a testament the the human ingenuity of
malice.

